# Camera bag *backpack vs sling*



## Clasoni (Apr 28, 2013)

I just got a lowepro fastpack 100 that is perfect for what I need. The only thing that I'm not sure about is the backpack style. 
What are your pros and cons on these styles?? Do you recommend anyone? 
I just have my dslr and an extra lens.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2013)

For just a DSLR and 1 extra lens I would use a sling or a 'messenger' type bag.

I used a backpack when I wanted to carry:
2 gripped camera bodies
5 lenses, 2 speedlights
a tripod
filters
lens cleaning tools
radio triggers
etc


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer a backpack for anything over 1 body & lens, and especially if you're going to be walking around a lot.  Sling bags can be great for quick access, but they get very uncomfortable after a while, especially if they're heavy.  A good back-pack style bag such as the Lowepro Trekker line will allow you to carry a fair amount of gear (1 body, 3 lenses, speedlight, filters, batteries, lunch, laptop) around all day in relative comfort.


----------



## runnah (Apr 28, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I prefer a backpack for anything over 1 body & lens, and especially if you're going to be walking around a lot.  Sling bags can be great for quick access, but they get very uncomfortable after a while, especially if they're heavy.  A good back-pack style bag such as the Lowepro Trekker line will allow you to carry a fair amount of gear (1 body, 3 lenses, speedlight, filters, batteries, lunch, laptop) around all day in relative comfort.



Agreed. Mine has waist and chest straps that make for much more comfortable outings.

I also have an "around town" bag that is big enough for 1 lens and some extra stuff.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 28, 2013)

I hate my backpack. I never use it. I use my slinger all the time.


----------



## Overread (Apr 28, 2013)

My views:

Backpacks - these are fantastic for carrying more gear around such as several lenses, flashes and cameras. This argument becomes even stronger once you start getting quality optics and moving above the cheaper lenses; more quality tends to go hand in hand with wider maximum apertures and more glass and as a result those lenses quickly add up to quite a lot in weight. 
They are slower to get into and whilst there are a variety of novel designs to allow fast access some are not all that practical and others only allow limited fast access (eg lowpro has a series of bags with a side pocket you can quickly pull a camera and lens out of; but to get at the rest you've got to take it off like a normal bag).
They are also very good if you're travelling or walking longer distances since they keep the weight even around your back and shoulders. If you are going to carry some heavy gear keep an eye on the padding on the straps, both waist and shoulder. Nothing digs into you more than bare straps, so get some padding which will increase comfort and let you keep them tight even on a warmer day where you might be wearing thin clothing. 
Note that backpacks also let you have both hands fully free without having to worry about the bag slipping as you walk and shoot


Shoulderbags - are ideal for quick access to gear, you can even remain standing up many times and just swap things over almost in the bag and then keep shooting. For one or two moderately sized lenses its ideal to use a shoulder bag for a days shooting. They are also great if your somewhere where you can put the bag down without worries as you move around; maybe a day at the zoo or the sports field where whilst you are moving around you still want that quick access and movements tend to come in spurts and shorter distances (as opposed to a longer hike). 
Downside is that they can be heavy on one shoulder, esp if you start adding more and more gear to the bag. This can be annoying on a long day as you'll be constantly shifting it from one shoulder to the other. Also note that these bags can swing around as you move around, making them annoying sometimes when shooting.


Each bag has its place and neither one is the "right" option. I've known people to use a 70-200mm f2.8 and 300mm f2.8 (both big heavy lenses) in a shoulderbag whilst walking around and I've known people to have backpacks for very light gear; so part of it does come down to yourself and your own situation.


----------



## Greiver (Apr 28, 2013)

Lowepro has a series called "Slingshot", they're a hybrid between backpack and messenger bags.


----------



## Clasoni (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the great feedback!!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2013)

The simple solution:  Have [at least] one of each kind.  I do!


----------



## LuckyShot (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a Case Logic sling that I like very much.  What I like about it is that I can spin the pack around to the front of my body with out taking it off (I just release a strap under my left arm). This way I can access everything in the bag and even change lenses without having to stop and take the bag off and set it on the ground.  I keep all my equipment in it (two lens plus the body) and I've also hung a small separate bag with my lensbaby off the side where it was designed to hold a tripod and I've worn it all day on day hikes without it becoming uncomfortable.


----------



## Tee (Apr 28, 2013)

Tenba messenger bag.  Has the space for multiple lenses and is easier (for me) to reach straight down along my side to swap gear out instead of having to sling the pack around.


----------



## bhop (Apr 29, 2013)

Your fastpack (you said you have it right?) already works like a sling, in that you can swing it around to get stuff out without taking it off.. sooo.. basically, you're getting the benefits of the sling bag, but you still have the double strap support. (I have a fastpack 350) best of both worlds.

The only con i'd have with the fastpack 100 is it's kinda small..


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

I like my Lowepro SlingShot 102AW.  It is narrow, and I only carry light camera gears.  It's comforble and lightweight.  I'm waiting for Flipside 200 shipping in my house as a spare.


----------

